
Small screens better than large and/or dual screens? - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2011/09/meticulous/
======
geoka9
I found that when coding I'm most productive on my 12" laptop. But I use
workplaces a lot to organize all my open applications. And a keyboard-driven
interface (ratpoison).

